# Problem with Canon Tripod Mount C (70-300L)



## tayassu (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, I bought the tripod collar for my 70-300L and after 1 week of use the velcro inside chafed itself, which led to not being able to turn the lens around, because that material is so sticky. I sent it to Canon and they sent me a new one, same problem again.  So, am I doing something wrong or have you had the same experience? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 29, 2014)

That is new to me. My 70-200 and the 300 f/4 I had never had a problem like that.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2014)

I have had the same tripod ring for some time, no issues.


----------



## tayassu (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks!
I think I found the root of the issue - the part of the collar where the velcro comes off stands a little out. I cut it off a little, maybe it won't happen again. But thanks again!


----------



## Lurker (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't have that lens/foot but I do have other Canon lenses with feet.
The felt (fabric?) provides a non-marring friction so the lens doesn't turn when you don't want it to.
Before you turn the lens between landscape and portrait are you loosening the knob to release the pressure? Are you trying to maintain tension such that the lens can be turned but doesn't turn accidently? Does the fabric get wet in use or storage (high humidity, condensation)? Anything stuck to the lens in the track for the foot? Maybe a scratch in the lens body that snags the fabric?


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 30, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Well, I bought the tripod collar for my 70-300L and after 1 week of use the velcro inside chafed itself, which led to not being able to turn the lens around, because that material is so sticky. I sent it to Canon and they sent me a new one, same problem again.



Sorry to hear this problem, Canon won't produce them themselves but buy them from changing manufacturers. For that price and the fact that it isn't included in a €1300 package, you can try sending it back until they give you an acceptable one if you insist other people got a version that doesn't need tampering with.

Personally, I bought a ~$10 Chinese rip-off version of this thing, which (sorry to add insult to injury) is just fine and lets the lens turn if you don't fasten it as far as it goes. The Chinese version doesn't match the lens' color 100% though


----------



## tayassu (Aug 30, 2014)

Lurker said:


> I don't have that lens/foot but I do have other Canon lenses with feet.
> The felt (fabric?) provides a non-marring friction so the lens doesn't turn when you don't want it to.
> Before you turn the lens between landscape and portrait are you loosening the knob to release the pressure? Are you trying to maintain tension such that the lens can be turned but doesn't turn accidently? Does the fabric get wet in use or storage (high humidity, condensation)? Anything stuck to the lens in the track for the foot? Maybe a scratch in the lens body that snags the fabric?



Of course I am loosening the knob and there is nothing of the potential problems you displayed, but thanks for the help!
Thanks also to the others for your personal experience!


----------

